# MTB-Strecke um den Nürburgring



## docbonus (17. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Besondere Vorsicht ist geboten beim Befahren der MTB-Strecke rund um den Nürburgring. Z.B. ist beim Bergabstück in Richtung Hatzenbach eine neue Schranke errichtet worden, die man von oben kommend kaum sieht (komplett silber wie die nach unten verlaufenden Zäune). Dies führte auch bereits an diesem Montag zu einem Unfall!

Gruß Marc


----------



## Single-Trail (18. Oktober 2007)

Danke fÃ¼r den Hinweis... wie ist eigentlich die Strecke so? Lohnt es sich dort hinzufahren (von Koblenz)?

liebe GrÃ¼Ãe und happy trails, Martin

Ps.: Gute Besserung and die Person die sich wehgetan hatâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docbonus (18. Oktober 2007)

Aha, zwei Koblenzer ein Gedanke 

Meinem Mitfahrer und mir hat die Strecke nicht so doll gefallen. Die Anreise aus Bonn (ca. 40 KM) hat sich m.E. nicht gelohnt.
Dann fahrt lieber noch ein paar Kilometer mehr und nehmt mal das Siebengebirge unter die Räder. Da gibt es wunderschöne Wege, Trails, Abfahrten, Aussichten usw.  

Ich hoffe auch, dass es dem verletzten (Arm- und/oder Schulterbruch) wieder etwas besser geht als wie wir ihn dort aufgefunden haben. Als der Krankenwagen/Notarzt vor Ort war sind wir dann auch weiter gefahren...

Gruß Marc


----------



## docbonus (18. Oktober 2007)

Müslibrenner schrieb:


> übrigens,
> der sponsored Link oben in dem Threat von ulpbike.
> Super Veranstalter. Habe im Sommer mit denen ne RR-Tour durch die franz. Alpen gemacht: nur zu empfehlen.
> mb



Dir auch danke für Deinen Tipp! Habe ich mir gleich mal unter die Favoriten gelegt.


----------



## Dicke Wade (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
eigentlich ist die Strecke Rund um den Ring nicht schlecht. Leider etwas kurz (ca. 27 km, ausgeschildert). Wer mehr möchte kann einige Schleifen hinzufügen (ehemalige MA-strecke).Sehr Interessant wenn Langstreckenpokal ist. Die Autorennen finden immer Samstags statt (Start12:00). Du bist an allen Streckenabschnitten live dabei. Wenn jemand Lust hat mal dort zu fahren, könnte man sich am Ring treffen und ich guide euch. An folgenden Tagen  hätte ich Zeit:28.10/ 1.11./3.11/4.11.. Wenn natürlich das Wetter stimmt. Kalt geht noch, aber Nass wäre schlecht.
@ Müslibrenner: du gehörst doch zu den Saynern, oder? denen habe ich es auch schon einmal angeboten. Vielleicht wirds ja was. Also abchecken und meldet euch noch mal auf dieser Seite.
Berry


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Berry,
ich denke wir werden am Samstag mal rundfragen und dann ggf. für nächste Woche mit dir was ausmachen....


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. Oktober 2007)

...oder für *Samstag den 03.11.2007*....


----------



## BrexbachG. (19. Oktober 2007)

_Hi Berry, nö,ich gehör nicht zu den Saynern. Ich fahr da nur des öfteren dort mal mit, eigentlich ist nur der BrutaloG aus Sayn, so als Urheber des ww-Threat.
Ist aber ne spaßige Truppe... _
  

 ....doch er gehört dazu...er weiß es nur nicht.....oder gesteht es sich selbst nicht ein.... .....aber das wird noch......und vergiß bitte den Frank nicht....und den Peter, den Olaf.......und die NeuSayner aus Anhausen, Steimel, Ebernhahn, Dierdorf, Hachenburg, Ransbach Baumbach und Bendorf!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Oktober 2007)

bin die Strecke auch schon ein paar mal abgefahren. lohnenswert ist das Stück ab der GP Strecke hinunter nach Breidscheid über Hasselbach und Kallenhard, ein schönes Downhill Stück das recht felsig ist.

hier mal der Link zur Beschreibung auf meiner HP: http://www.hubert-im-netz.de/mtb/mtb_touren/nordschleife.htm


----------



## WW-Horst (25. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

jetzt bin ich ja auch mal interessiert. Ob lohnenswert oder nicht hängt wohl von den Erwartungen des Fragenden ab (Race? Enduro?). Das ist also die gaanz falsche frage.

Die richtige und wichtige Frage ist: wie ist der *Charakter* der Strecke? Welche Schwierigkeiten nach Singletrailskala??


----------



## Conzi (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

was man bei der Diskussion um die "Qualität" oder "Schönheit" der Strecke nicht vergessen darf ist: *Sie geht einmal rund um die Nordschleife!* Man sieht Streckenabschnitte, die man sonst zu Fuß nur schwerlich und mit dem Auto garnicht zu sehen bekommt. Man kann anhalten und sich z.B. die "hohe Acht" oder's "Bergwerk" in Ruhe anschauen. 

Die Strecke (also auch die MTB-Strecke) lebt von der bewegten Vergangenheit. Und wenn man bei "Rad am Ring" das 24-Stundenrennen mitgefahren ist, dann kann man auch in Erinnerungen schwelgen  

Aber ganz ehrlich: zum MTBiken ist mir die Eifel auch lieber...

Schöne Grüße
Martin

@Doc: Willkommen im Club 
@Horst: knapp 30km, 600hm, S1-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## docbonus (25. Oktober 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> @Doc: Willkommen im Club



DankeDanke!


----------



## WW-Horst (26. Oktober 2007)

Ah ja, ok, also ne schöne CC-Strecke. Sicher mal ein Muß für Fans der Nordschleife...


----------



## Dicke Wade (28. Oktober 2007)

also, tour steht fest. samstag 3.11., 13:00h abfahrt am brünchen. ca 50 km, je nach wetterlage. die sayner haben sich schon angemeldet. bis dann
Berry


----------



## null.ahnung (1. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin dann Sa. 13 Uhr am Brünnchen.Reise natürlich mit dem Bike an,und hoffe daher das ich pünklich bin. 
Wo nimmst Du denn die 50km her??Willst Du 2x rum fahren?
Und nimm genug Schläuche mit Berry. 
Wenn ich die 2 Monate noch schaffe,bin ich 2007 komplett ohne Platten durchgekommen. 
Also bis Samstag!!
Viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## Andreas S. (1. November 2007)

Ich denke wir sind mindestens mit 3 Mann am Start.Wir kommen natürlich mit dem Pkw.Wo ist Brünnchen genau?Ist es beschildert?Wir kommen über A 61 Ausfahrt Wehr.
Habts ihr auch schönes Wetter bestellt?Trocken reicht.
Ich gehöre samstags zur Sayner Fraktion.


----------



## null.ahnung (2. November 2007)

Andreas S. schrieb:


> Wo ist Brünnchen genau?



Da merkt man,daß Ihr von der anderen Rheinseite kommt!! 
Wenn Ihr Wehr abfahrt,immer gerade aus Richtung Nürburgring!!
Dann fahrt Ihr nach einigen km an der Hohen Acht vorbei.Nach ca.1-2km geht ein Weg rechts ab auf einen riesigen Schotterparkplatz am alten Nürburgring.
Das ist das Brünnchen.
Je nachdem wie Berry fahren will könnt Ihr Euch auf einige schlammige Passagen einstellen.
Da ist es dann auch egal wie das Wetter von oben wird. 

Bis morgen
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2dangerbiker (2. November 2007)

null.ahnung schrieb:


> Wenn ich die 2 Monate noch schaffe,bin ich 2007 komplett ohne Platten durchgekommen.
> 
> 
> bist du diese Jahr noch nicht biken gewesen?


----------



## null.ahnung (2. November 2007)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> bist du diese Jahr noch nicht biken gewesen?



Wie kannst Du sowas vermuten?? 

Ich fahre jeden Samstag mit dem Bike zum Bäcker Brötchen holen.
Das sind 1,42km einfache Strecke.Da kannst Du dir selber ausrechnen wieviel km ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin!! 

Trotzdem viele Grüsse
Oliver


----------



## Andreas S. (3. November 2007)

Moin,
wie sieht es denn aus mit dem Regen am Ring?
Wäre schön wenn sich jemand meldet,da durch die teilweise weite Anreise einige um 10:45Uhr los müssten


----------



## null.ahnung (3. November 2007)

Morgen zusammen!
Eben hat es ein bisschen genieselt.Im Moment ist es trocken.(Zumindest von oben!).
KNEIFEN GILT NICHT!!!
Bis nachher
Oliver


----------



## BrexbachG. (3. November 2007)

..genau wir kommen zu fünft....


----------



## null.ahnung (3. November 2007)

Das will ich aber auch gehofft haben!!


----------



## null.ahnung (3. November 2007)

So,ich mach mich dann mal fertig,und versuche möglichst sauber? zum Brünnchen zu kommen.
Bis dann
oliver


----------

